# MyPaint !!!



## phelibre (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

En cherchant un peu je suis tombé sue ceci http://www.macports.org/ports.php?by=name&substr=mypaint

Même en rechargeant Porticus je ne trouve pas le paquet disponible !

Alors je fais quoi ?


----------



## phelibre (18 Juin 2010)

Bon j'ai l'application installée ....
Je me demande comment je peux la lancer directement depuis le dock ?


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Juin 2010)

Hello

si tu as installé macports normalement, les programmes s'installent dans le dossier /opt/local/bin/

mais pas de chance, tu ne peux mettre directement ces fichiers dans le dock.

tu crée alors une appli executable mac (.app) qui va lancer le fichier adéquat, via Automator par ex : 
2 actions : 
 - obtenir les éléments du finder dans laquelle tu fais glisser l'executable Unix
 - ouvrir les élément du finder avec Terminal

Bon dessin!


----------

